# My daughters first turkey hunt



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If you want you can follow her 2011 hunting challenge on Monster Muleys hunt challenge/ little girls girls bucket list.

I am going to video her on several of her first hunts this year..

Here is her turkey hunt in photos. -()/-


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Scott, congrats to you and your daughter. Looks like you guys have been having a lot of fun. Looks like your starting out with a bang with the HAC. It will be awesome to look back on this years adventure for years to come.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to you and her. nice job


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done. 8)


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

Excellent, way to pass it on...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

thats awsome way to go congrats to the both of you


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

thats awesome! beautiful bird! tell your daughter congrats on such a great trophy! :O||: .....but i gotta ask, knowing Jake and his hunting methods, is he still using the bucket of corn to bait in the turkeys on that piece of ground? or did he actually do it the real way and bring a call this time? :O//:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

kill em all 
Do you think it would take 9 days to shoot a turkey with corn? No corn was not used! Most of the hunting was done with spot and stalk. Jake would sit on top of a ridge and locate birds and we would try get in front of them or try and cut them off ambush style. 

Or we would pattern the birds on there way to roost and try and set a blind with decoys up in there travel routs. 

You are always looking for ways to tear me down. Whats your real name?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

no i wasnt trying to tear you down in any way. i was just wondering if Jake is still the 2 faced person that he is. he sometimes gets to thinking that rules apply to everyone else but him. glad to hear he went the legal route this time when youth were involved. sorry if it felt like i was attacking you.

once again, its a beautiful bird! you must have been a very proud father, i know i would have been! thats something you both wont ever forget!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats Looks like you had a great hunt and alot of good memories


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That is way cooool. Your a great dad!!!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Hah! That was fun to watch! Congratulations to you and your daughter!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done Scott! That girl is on a roll.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee Haw!! that is cool


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent! You are on to what hunting is all about!


----------

